# Ivy League drops all Spring sports in response to covid-19 pandemic



## espola (Mar 11, 2020)

Ivy League To Cancel All Athletic Events Through The Remainder Of The Spring - Cornell University Athletics
					

PRINCETON, N.J. – With further developments in the outbreak of COVID-19, the Ivy League Presidents are announcing their unanimous decision to cancel all spring athletics




					cornellbigred.com


----------



## espola (Mar 11, 2020)

...and NCAA has announced that March Madness basketball tournament games (both men and women) will be played with only limited fans in attendance (families and some others).


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Mar 11, 2020)

I wonder if the Ivy league spring athletes will get an additional year of eligibility since their season was cancelled?


----------



## Dubs (Mar 11, 2020)

We are certainly in unchartered waters


----------



## eastbaysoccer (Mar 11, 2020)

guessing spring sports will come to a halt as colleges are closing.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Mar 11, 2020)

eastbaysoccer said:


> guessing spring sports will come to a halt as colleges are closing.


It seems like most schools are continuing with their spring season sports but eliminating fans.  Since this is a soccer site the big question is does spring soccer continue?   For my dd's school that question has not be answered yet.  They are on spring break right now (she is at a teammates house for the week in Virginia) but they cancelled school next week and will go online afterwards at least for a few weeks.   The good news is that the dorms will remain open along with food services.   If practices continue it might actually be safer to stay at school since most students will be gone.  If no practice then I need to figure out how she get's her stuff and then fly her home.   Yikes what a mess.


----------

